# Computer Fails to POST



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

I just finished building my new computer but when It starts up it just doesn't do anything.



It won't go into the BIOS at all.

Everything looks okay to me. All the fans are moving and the harddrive is "sort of" vibrating.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok is this your first build? 

Now, did you connect everything, double check make sure everything is plugged in, HDD to MB PSU Molex Connector powering everything, MB, GPU, and HDD.

So you mean you are not getting a post? Did you plug in your Case Pins to the MB correctly?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

You missed something.  Tear it back apart if you have to, but check everything over thoroughly.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

I couldn't have.



This is my second build.
I have all the LED's on the front panel working, the SATA cable is to the HD and the power is connected to everything.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

ANd no, I can't get to POST.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 11, 2008)

just tear it apart and triple check if you must,


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Nooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep, we all have to do it from time to time.  I first suggest, you relax for at least a half an hour.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

I probably IS POSTing, but you can't see it because your monitor isn't waking up. I hear this problem ALOT!

So either: Double check that the PCI-e power cable is attached OR check the BIOS to make sure it isn't trying to use a PCI card to display. Don't use AUTO, TELL it which graphics type/slot to use.

You can also try the DVI-VGA adapter to make sure OR if you have an old CRT lying around, try that.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yep, we all have to do it from time to time.  I first suggest, you relax for at least a half an hour.



yeah thats the best advice..i had to tear up my current rig 4 times...to find out that i had a faulty video card


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you try clearing he CMOS or RTC depending on mobo, b4 the boot?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I probably IS POSTing, but you can't see it because your monitor isn't waking up. I hear this problem ALOT!
> 
> So either: Double check that the PCI-e power cable is attached OR check the BIOS to make sure it isn't trying to use a PCI card to display. Don't use AUTO, TELL it which graphics type/slot to use.
> 
> You can also try the DVI-VGA adapter to make sure OR if you have an old CRT lying around, try that.



Indeed!  It's also a good idea to use a ps/2 keyboard to make sure the delete button is actually working for you.  Since there are no USB 2.0 drivers installed, it may not be recognizing your keyboard... If it IS a USB keyboard.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok.


I'll try that.

Also, I can't see anything. THE monitor remains blank. THe HD activity LED is blue so I know everything must be working.


There isn't a "BEEP" at the beginning either.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't mean to ask this but is the moniter plugged in? XD


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 11, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> I'll try that.
> ...



Then hook up the case speaker.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

Snipe343 said:


> I don't mean to ask this but is the moniter plugged in? XD


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes.





... it says "NO SIGNAL"

The video card is working because the 9800GTX LED is Green.
When I start up the only thing hear is the fans.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Also, How do I know if the CPU is working.

I had a hard time installing the Tuniq tower.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is the mobo power up properly...are both the 20/24 pin an 4/8 pin connected in properly ..is the video card connected in properly...


----------



## Silverel (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the vid card idea myself. Last build I had didn't work with it at all, had to use a VGA cable to see anything. Ran fine, just didn't have the DVI connection.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

You have both PCI-E power connectors in the video card?  And you don't have the monitor cable hooked up to the wrong port?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 11, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Also, How do I know if the CPU is working.
> 
> I had a hard time installing the Tuniq tower.



yeah..allot of people have a har time putting that cooler in...did you lube it up well...

if the cpu closes then it should be fitted in properly


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

I've installed a Tuniq before. Almost fried my mobo because there were no plastic washers between the spring and the thumbscrew.. It made a buch of brass shavings that found their way into the MOFSETs and around the base of various resistors!

Plus, if you REALLY reef them down, the thumbscrews COULD reach the mobo tray and be causing a short.

Just a couple more things to check.

Take a breath, you'll be fine...


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

What do you mean putting the monitor cable in the right slot?

There's only 2.

Also, when I start up I hear One very long "BEEEEEPPPP" that doesn't stop.
IT's not in the "Beep code" on the manual.


Everything looks fine.
I have 24pin and 8 pin in the motherboard and I have 2 PCI-E connecters inside.

One PCI-E is 8 pin but I used the 8 to 6 pin dongle that came with the PSU.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Make sure the 8 pin in your motherboard isn't the PCI-E connector.  One long beep sounds like a short to me.  Rebuild it!  And have patience.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

?????


A short?
Does that mean I have a dead motherboard?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

And of course the 8 pin isn't PCI-E, it is clearly labeled "to PSU" and then "TO motherboard"


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 11, 2008)

this happened to me my cpu 4 pin wasnt seated correctly


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

No, not dead. It's just telling you there is a "Power issue" with that BEEP code.

Check to make sure the Tuniq retention bar isn't touching any capacitors around the socket.

Did you install the foam backing for the backplate?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> ?????
> 
> 
> A short?
> Does that mean I have a dead motherboard?



No, it means that perhaps something isn't screwed down properly, etc, etc, etc...  Honestly, take it all apart and do it over slowly and methodically.  Why try to rush it?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

Make sure everythings pushed in ok like memory, card,etc some times when a case flexes and you put the screw in to any pci device once tightend it can pull the pci device out slightly on one side.

I think its more than this personally but its just a suggestion.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Retention bar?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 11, 2008)

Also, why is there just one extremely never ending beep?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

It's telling you that something is shorting. Many have told you this already. 

I looked at your mobo manual and it's not one of the standard BEEP codes.

If you refuse to listen, there is not much more we can do for you....

The retention bar is the "H" shaped piece of metal that holds the Tuniq onto your CPU. If you have it oriented the wrong way, it may be touching some of the capacitors near the CPU socket.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Also, why is there just one extremely never ending beep?



Thats your graphics card buddy. :shadedshu

That means it isn't receiving enough power.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


>



The never ending beep is the graphics card when it isn't supplied the correct amount of power. By accident when I didn't plug in my power connectors to my 8800gt and powered the system up..... thats what it did...... and the same with my 9800GX2. 

I am certified like most of us here are, so I remember what typical beep codes are.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh that post wasn't directed at you....


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been building system ever since I entered college & that was a looong time ago. Most of the motherboard companies have one nominal beep system which most of us memorize because I seldom have builds where everything works at first boot. 

Like DaedalusHelios said that long beep is related to the graphics card. ATI & Nvidia use that stupid long beep when the card isn't seated right or isn't powered correctly. If _EVERYTHING_ is connected right then the card isn't getting enough juice from the psu. The gfx works fine since its giving you that beep. I can't imagine that 700w'er not being able to supply enough power to the thing unless its dying... which TT is famous for.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I rebuilt it.


Still no luck


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 12, 2008)

Please remember to use descriptive titles as stated in the forum guidelines.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

What the hell is this shit?


I put in an 8800GT and still this annoying beep and no signal


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Please remember to use descriptive titles as stated in the forum guidelines.



Ok, I'm just in a bad situation. :shadedshu


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Oh that post wasn't directed at you....




LOL I thought you were trying to say I didn't know what beep codes were.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok, I'm just in a bad situation. :shadedshu



Its your PSU..... It might still be under warranty.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

If it was my PSU wouldn't the parts... not turn on at all?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Alright, I believe  you.



I switched the memory, reinstalled Tuniq tower, swapped video cards.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> If it was my PSU wouldn't the parts... not turn on at all?




Only if the power delivery part burnt up. Otherwise it would just be crippled like you are seeing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

make sure your mobo isnt touching the case..


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

???



How do I know it isn't my motherboard?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> make sure your mobo isnt touching the case..



It's not, I have those... spacer things....


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

try booting everything on a cardboard box or a wooden flor....just PSU RAM CARD and maybe an HDD nothing else. see if she'll post.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> It's not, I have those... spacer things....



Motherboards bend with heatsinks attached.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I screwed it on tight



IS there a way to tell what is dead?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I screwed it on tight
> 
> 
> 
> IS there a way to tell what is dead?






> try booting everything on a cardboard box or a wooden flor....just PSU RAM CARD and maybe an HDD nothing else. see if she'll post.



that will tell you rather quickly...if it does the same thing as its doing now remove the card and see if it beeps...if no beep when the card is out take out the ram as well if no beep mobo=dead.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

Multimeter w/Auto range, and engineering knowledge. 


Seriously though, don't you have a cheap PCI-Express graphics card around, or a PCI graphics card?

PS. Please do what Solaris suggested..... it rules out alot of possible problems.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

THis is really confusing.




Is it possible to tell if the CPU died?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> THis is really confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dead CPU is like a 3% chance. 

Do what Solaris said and we will be better able to figure out whats wrong.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I removed the video card.



Still the same long never ending BEEEP


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

but did you take out the mobo from the case? pull the ram now...and see if the beep changes.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

REmoved memory, still no success


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

clear cmos (pull battery 1 min at the LEAST)
shut off PSU hard switch(on back)
press power button(drain stored power)
turn psu power switch back on
install 1 stick of ram
start computer

make sure EVERYTHING is removed i dont want sound cards usb headers firewire wires i just want power and reset switches hooked up. we will help and we know its stressfull remember we wouldnt be here unless WE had a problem once but you have to work with us we know its hard but dont panic if nothings actually borken and you start getting stressed and panic youll probably break it anyway just CHIILL out and work with us do what we say and in an hour or so your system will be installing windows


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 12, 2008)

how about you do what they have suggested, also if you have another psu around see if that does anything different


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

No luck


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

Dang, I would be at the point to where I would smash the mess to bits (adds oil to fire )

But seriously try it outside the case. With you constantly moving junk around in there you can build up a sick amount of static, but at this point that the least of your problems. Try to get it to post first as Solaris17 said then go from there.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

my mobo does a constant long beep that doesnt stop when my cpu gets over 60c so check your cpu cooler and do you have thermal paste on it?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

beeping got quieter but I still can't even see POST or even see anything on the monitor.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I applied thermal paste earlier this morning.



IT was like... a drop the size of a seed right in the middle.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

dude pull your mobo.....grab the box it came in put the psu/mobo on the box plug the psu in the mobo plug 1 stick of ram into the mobo install said grfx card...hook up card power cables push power/restart buttons on mobo...if no buttions are available grab a flat head find the power pins put one side of the flat head on one pin than turn the screw drver till it stricks the other effctively shorting it and starting the board then remove screwdriver shortly after doing so....please.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Lol.


Still no luck.

This thing will never work. What is wrong
??


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

if you did everything i just typed reseat processor.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I did that this morning. 4 times.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

that was this morning do it again


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> that was this morning do it again



lol. this is turning into PC Repair Bootcamp because its almost like he doesn't want it fixed. 

Please thank these wonderfully patient people for helping you.  (click the thank button MikeJeng)


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok. Reseated.


No luck. and yes, of COURSE I WANT IT FIXED, IT COST ME OVER $2000


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

k.....so correct me by answering these questions via quoting

1.you have tried RAM CARD PSU on mobo on a box?

2.you tried pulling cmos battery and putting it back in and booting?

3.you treid CPU RAM PSU only?

4.you tried CPU PSU only?

5.you smoked a butt and chilled out?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes. i tried everything.


Except for chilling out. my butt is at 700 degrees C.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry to be a pest. Did you verify that the Tuniq's retention bar is not touching anything?

and your mobo is out of the case?

Maybe pics are in order. To show the area around the socket, the vid card and you ATX plugs.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Yes. i tried everything.
> 
> 
> Except for chilling out. my butt is at 700 degrees C.



Did all of them result in the long beep?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

tay observe

did you screw with jumper settings? you will need to do this and i dont expect you to post back for awhile you need to start at page #1 of you manual and read all the way through checking jumopers if this DOES NOT work i have some crazy bad news for you


but maybe


b4 you read your book actually i need you to go to another computer in the house shut it down and take a compatable stick of ram out to test in the system your trying to start look at my screen shot...







this is for your mobo


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

i switched RAM with my 8800GT computer and i don't know what this "jumper" is


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> i switched RAM with my 8800GT computer and i don't know what this "jumper" is



what? i didnt understand you that sentance makes me picture you puttin an 8800GT into a DDR slot that=fail


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

The beep is like this:


(low beep for about 1 second) (high beep) BEEEEEEEEEE------ (infinity) lol


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> what? i didnt understand you that sentance makes me picture you puttin an 8800GT into a DDR slot that=fail



I call it my "8800GT computer" because of the 8800gt.


IT's the computer's name.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

Does it work with another video card in it? The only other thing I can think of is the board is dead.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

nvm


kk i know this souds crazy put another stick of ram in if you have any other than the set your trying put the vid cqard in and plug a ps/2  preferably or usb keyboard into the mobo..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a feeling you have the wrong ram installed.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

....




no











I switched teh 8800gt and 9800GTX. Doesn't work.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm

A repeating high/low beep is a CPU issue.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

What about stock cooling? Try to run it with the stock cooling I bet that tuniq is killing you.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have a stock cooler. I got my Q9450 OEM


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm
> 
> A repeating high/low beep is a CPU issue.



And if that's the case, take your cpu out, and inspect the pins in the socket very carefully for anything bent or messed up.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

What about w/o the cooler? Try and turn it on for 5 seconds w/o a cooler. Wait for someone like Solaris or erocker to comment on that tho im not sure if thats safe.

OH and are you sure the stock bios suports a Q9450?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I already inspected it before reseating.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have a feeling you have the wrong ram installed.







MikeJeng said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not seeing how that has anything to do with what he or i said....have you treid 1 ram stick ok lets try this


1.take borken ass mobo
2.put said mobo on box
3.plug 1..1 stic of ram in the mobo not 2 4 6 or 8
4.put 1x 8800GT in PCI-E slot
5.wipe your forehead while i wipe mine
6.put PSU on bow with mobo NOT touching or ontop of mobo
7.plug 6pin power connector to 8800GT
8.plug 24pin connector into mobo
9.pull out mobo battery
10.wait 1 min go grab a dew
11.put battery back in
12.start board

what happens?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about w/o the cooler? Try and turn it on for 5 seconds w/o a cooler. Wait for someone like Solaris or erocker to comment on that tho im not sure if thats safe.
> 
> OH and are you sure the stock bios suports a Q9450?



Yeah 5 seconds sounds about right and then pull the power cord out just incase it stalls.

PS. What OCZ reaper do you have? DDR2 or DDR3 what speed?

Is this your Reaper RAM? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227292


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

No, bad idea with the cooler thing...  Hey, I didn't realize that I'm over 5000 posts! Congrats erocker, you are awesome!  Thank you, me!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Let's not forget the 8-pin mobo cable...

And actually I like ShadowFolds question RE: the stock BIOS supporting 45nm! Good One!


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

hi there


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

you didnt damage any cpu pins did you?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

No.








Also,

I really do appreciate your help but it still doesn't work. lol


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppp




This is NOT the response on someone who want ANY more help from us.
You're making us think we're wasting our time here.

Take your time. Answer the questions. Provide feeback regarding what you've done.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok.


It's a frustrating time for me. Especially because I've been planning this build for 4 months.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Please reply to my question by quoting it.  Did you try running it with the mobo out of your case?  If not, do it.

*Oh, and please delete your mindless Beeeep posts.  Thank you.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok does the bios definatly support the cpu you have installed i know some do with a bios update maybe they shipped you one with a older bios that requires upgrade?

do you have another cpu to test in it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> It's a frustrating time for me. Especially because I've been planning this build for 4 months.



we do understand that but were here to help questions might get repeated but not everyone wants to read the whole lot.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ok does the bios definatly support the cpu you have installed i know some do with a bios update maybe they shipped you one with a older bios that requires upgrade?
> 
> do you have another cpu to test in it.



It should. The box says "Support for Quad core 45nm processors"



Also, why can't i have my motherboard in the case. (erocker)


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> It's a frustrating time for me. Especially because I've been planning this build for 4 months.



now try what i said b4 with a diff ram stick not of the same set diff brand w/e was in your other rig.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

What about trying it with out the cooler? I tried looking for a supported CPU list for it but I came up with nothing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Something could be shorting it out from the backside.  You've been at this all day now, might as well give it a try.  The thing isn't going to start magically working all of a sudden.



ShadowFold said:


> What about trying it with out the cooler? I tried looking for a supported CPU list for it but I came up with nothing.



Again, bad, bad Idea.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> It should. The box says "Support for Quad core 45nm processors"
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why can't i have my motherboard in the case. (erocker)



wait you didnt have iot out of the case?


you need to because when you bolt down a HS the board warps usually this doesnt happen however you have a heavy HS this will cause it to warp more we need to make sure the pins and solder points arent grounding...if you dont do this the board will short and brwak you need to do this as soo n as possible b4 you burn it if it isnt already.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok.

I'll try in the morning. I don't have time now.

But Please , please  PLease give me some more ways of fixing it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Something could be shorting it out from the backside.  You've been at this all day now, might as well give it a try.  The thing isn't going to start magically working all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bad, bad Idea.



What about for just 5 seconds?


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok.
> 
> I'll try in the morning. I don't have time now.
> 
> But Please , please  PLease give me some more ways of fixing it.



There are no more ways, this thread has gone on way too long, and things are just being repeated over and over again.  I suggest you read through this mess and start figuring it out.  Tonight, I would start by disassembling it.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Also, why can't i have my motherboard in the case. (erocker)



I KNEW IT! You little &$^#*^!!!


You kept saying over and over: "Yep. Did that. No luck."

You never did!

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about for just 5 seconds?



If we want to do things correctly, it's not a good idea as it will void the warranty.  I would never suggest anyone ever run a modern processor without a cooler for any period of time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

What kinda cpu is in your other rig use that cooler if can..


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok.
> 
> I'll try in the morning. I don't have time now.
> 
> But Please , please  PLease give me some more ways of fixing it.



you need to start quoting us directly so you answer our questions...but i thought of another idea.....someone said the diff sound levels of the beep is a cpu prob it may be seated corectly as you said the pins may be fine as you said but make sure the cpu arrow is in the right spot...if the cpu is turned the wrong way she aint booting.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm a little evil liar.



I did it because I am assuming there is another way. But it seems there isn't.


BTW I don't own a camera.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Then I'm requesting this thread to be closed, as you are wasting all of our time.:shadedshu


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

Then do it.. Im guessing its the cpu cooler or the board is getting shorted on the case.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you need to start quoting us directly so you answer our questions...but i thought of another idea.....someone said the diff sound levels of the beep is a cpu prob it may be seated corectly as you said the pins may be fine as you said but make sure the cpu arrow is in the right spot...if the cpu is turned the wrong way she aint booting.



I believe it's correct. There are 2 tiny plastic pieces pointing towards the inside. I really do believe it is the right way.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Good night.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

dude omfg...im going to relax...mike dude seriously thats all i got to say....you may have just destroyed your $200 rig because of your evil lies.....if it boots it will be a miracle at this point if not LOL sry im in a mood now peace.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Then I'm requesting this thread to be closed, as you are wasting all of our time.:shadedshu



WAIT!


I'll do it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

"you Just Lost The Game "


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

dont close erocker this intrests me.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

But I didn't lie about the "taking out battery, install 1 RAM stick" thing.

I did that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> "you Just Lost The Game "



pWnt


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

When I put it on cardboard do I need to have the motherboard raised up?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

no im pretty sure you dont. Make sure you dont put it on the static bag tho.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Enough everyone, he has been warned.   You can put the motherboard right on the box/cardboard.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Get some sleep dude you've been at it all day man id be stressed too.
But you need to listen and follow good advice.

Tomorows another day start fresh.goodnight


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, thank you.















*They're watching me...*


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I think my reputation just died a painful death all in this one thread.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I think my reputation just died a painful death all in this one thread.



Na weve all been there we wont take it to heart.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

its ok, Its not as bad as murder


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok. One more Question... 



If it is the case that is causing the problems then I won't be able to use it... How does this work?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

Get a new case?


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the unecessary posts need to stop, as they are further tarnishing your glorious reputation.  Seriously though, I think it was the first piece of info I gave you.  RELAX!  And I'll say it for the fith or sixth time now, disassemble!  Resistance is futile!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Well i knew of a issue like this once were the board was shorting out on the case even with risers and u know what cured it?

the anti static mat got layed under it in the case didnt hurt it and cured that problem


----------



## olikomerc (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok. One more Question...
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the case that is causing the problems then I won't be able to use it... How does this work?



Case may cause the problem if mobo is touching it.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, Erocker I took it out of the case and powered on. No luck still. 


THis time I'm telling the truth.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't sleep.


I moved my computer into a room without carpet and it still failed.

I think everything is broken.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 12, 2008)

RMA everything then. . .,  or just mobo if everything still turns on and psu


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't.


Warranty died 2 months ago.


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 12, 2008)

well i donno what to say then, buy a new mobo, wait when did you get the mobo or did you buy it off ebay(or something like ebay?)


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

RMA the mobo its gotta be that.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

Dude are you capable of RMAing any piece of Hard Ware, GPU, PSU, ect...?


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

After you buy another board I would pound the old one into oblivion just for all the stress it caused.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

I RMA'd my gigabyte board to newegg after a few weeks and they accepted it. Newegg's RMA process is the BEST!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been covered, I only breezed through the thread, but this board does need its latest bios, released about a month ago, to play w/ this chip. Could be the board was shipped w/ a previous bios, in which case picking up a cheap core 2 for bios update should be the ticket.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

i think youll be fine mike theirs mre we can try...its part of building your own we all go through mad stress well work it out the difficulty is kinda a prerequsite


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm broke I have no money.



How do you know it's the Motherboard? The motherboard LED lights up... the one connected to the motherboard.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you tried different HDD's? Diff Power supplys?


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

The easiest way to find the problem is to test it in a system that works. The last AMD creature I put together didn't boot or post but the mb light came on. So I tried to make it post but I was mixing up the 4 ram sticks like an idiot. Turns out one of the ram sticks was dead. After I figured it out I had to break it in half so I didn't mix it up again. With that stick gone it booted like a dream with the other 3. If the mb is dead that's a pretty hard thing to test if you don't have a similar machine lying around.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

Megasty said:


> The easiest way to find the problem is to test it in a system that works. The last AMD creature I put together didn't boot or post but the mb light came on. So I tried to make it post but I was mixing up the 4 ram sticks like an idiot. Turns out one of the ram sticks was dead. After I figured it out I had to break it in half so I didn't mix it up again. With that stick gone it booted like a dream with the other 3. If the mb is dead that's a pretty hard thing to test if you don't have a similar machine lying around.




I agree..... to bad he doesn't have many machines.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, he was posting here somehow?!!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the cheapest proc I could find quickly that your mb supports: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
My money's on that as being the problem, but of course try w/ one stick of ram at a time and so forth (I feel like thats probably been covered).

You can try calling asus and see if they can give you some insight on what bios is on that board, I would bet its not the latest.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well, he was posting here somehow?!!



I have a laptop.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> This is the cheapest proc I could find quickly that your mb supports: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
> My money's on that as being the problem, but of course try w/ one stick of ram at a time and so forth (I feel like thats probably been covered).
> 
> You can try calling asus and see if they can give you some insight on what bios is on that board, I would bet its not the latest.



How do I update the BIOS if I can't even get to post? I mean, when I turn the computer on there is just a blank screen.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Try RMAing all your parts. See if maybe some have like 2year warranties or maybe they even have life time warrentys. If you can start with the MB, if you cant get that replaced then, your GPU. Also where did you buy all your parts? And how long ago?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

I just got my GPU yesterday.


My CPU last week.

MY motherboard 3 months ago.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I just got my GPU yesterday.
> 
> 
> My CPU last week.
> ...



From where?

Also I think Asus Mother Boards have like Three year warrenties, you should be able to get it replaced by them.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> From where?
> 
> Also I think Asus Mother Boards have like Three year warrenties, you should be able to get it replaced by them.



+1 i honestly dont think its cpu/gpu i think your mobo is screwed you can tell its almost 100% your mobo because when you remove critical components the bios post code doesnt change now a few said proc....i think you should gert another or ask a buddy and test it out...if the same thing happend RMA the mobo.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah Mike, I also think your motherboard is the problem, which is too bad because I though you made a great choice in what you picked.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

If you got your mobo 3 months ago it is absolutely a compatibility problem. Like I said, the bios that supports the q9450 only came out one month ago, so that is definately your problem. If you can put another (older) proc in there, it should post. Then you can update the bios, and put your q9450 back in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> If you got your mobo 3 months ago it is absolutely a compatibility problem. Like I said, the bios that supports the q9450 only came out one month ago, so that is definately your problem. If you can put another (older) proc in there, it should post. Then you can update the bios, and put your q9450 back in.



agreed


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> How do I update the BIOS if I can't even get to post? I mean, when I turn the computer on there is just a blank screen.



It will post if you put in an older proc, like that celeron (barring any other problems).


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

K. i'll try out an E6750 later.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

But how do I know if the motherboard is dead?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, if this doesn't work, then the mb might be dead. I would wager it will though. You can't really know for sure whats dead when a comp isn't working, because there are so many parts. If you eliminate everything else besides the mb, than its probably the mb. If everything is powering on, but still no post, probably a bios difficulty. If you have that 6750 on hand that will make it nice and easy. Just switch em out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

do all of this out of the case though mike...we cant help because if you leave it in the case theirs to many variables.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't worry. I already have it out of the case. However, it is right next to the case because I need the power button.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

How does updating the BIOS work? am I supposed to be in Windows?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

take old proc...change it out with your 9750 or w/e it is and put the older one in boot into windows than go to the asus site and search for your mobo when you get the page their should be an option for downloads...go to that and their should be an option to DL a new bios.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Right here


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> How does updating the BIOS work? am I supposed to be in Windows?



Download the latest bios, unzip it if you need to and just save it on the desktop.  Use Asus Update in Windows, and select update from file.  Select the bios file and hit flash.  Let it go throught the process and don't do anything untill it's done.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

K. I gotta wait though. My mom is using the other computer with the e6750


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

tell her a flower in the garden is dying.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

We have no garden. But we have a pile of dirt and weeds outside.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

OK EVERYONE THREAD OVER!


Thanks SO MUCH.

I took your advice. I switched my processors and it works!


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

Finally!!  So, just update that bios, then throw your new processor in it!  Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, ShadowFold called it. I seconded. Nitro-max thirded.

Glad it got sorted, my blood pressure couldn't take much more!


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad it worked, I thought it would. Bios 0603 is the latest, and the one you want. Follow that link I gave you, which should have instructions somewhere around there too (like in the manual). It will be like erocker said. After you get the new bios on there your q9450 should work like a charm. Just burn it in a bit before trying to get serious oc.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok.


It's actually a workstation board. I don't know why I got it. I only have 1 harddrive. lol


ASUS P5E WS PRO sounded cool


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey, there's always room for expansion.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Man, I wish I got the Maximus formula.

so I don't have to take a long time to OC. I jsut go into the BIOS and there are already preset settings.



*lazy*


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Well i said it was the bios page 5  lol glad its sorted


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

My 500GB HD takes forever to format. It's been 1.5 hrs and it's only halfway done.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> My 500GB HD takes forever to format. It's been 1.5 hrs and it's only halfway done.



you are looking at 3 hours min lol unless you partition it 200gig windows 300gig storage?.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Hehe. I'm getting bored.


Also, there is an extra 20+ min. Windows setup. SP3 is out right?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

I knew it  Good luck and I hope you hit 4ghz


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

SWEET!!! tell us if you ever get that other proc to boot and work 


o and told you with patience youd be installing windows


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Hehe. I'm getting bored.
> 
> 
> Also, there is an extra 20+ min. Windows setup. SP3 is out right?



The final version of SP3 isn't out yet, and I wouldn't bother with the RC or anything.  Make sure the first thing you do is install your chipset drivers, and lan drivers, display drivers,  then windows update.  On the first update "custom", make sure you select all the software updates as well.  Keep going back to Windows update untill it actually says there are no more updates.  With the hardware updates, don't ever update your display drivers through windows update.  Otherwise, everything else.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nitro-Max  
Ok does the bios definatly support the cpu you have installed i know some do with a bios update maybe they shipped you one with a older bios that requires upgrade?

do you have another cpu to test in it. 

It should. The box says "Support for Quad core 45nm processors"



Weres my thanks lol i posted this on page 5.:shadedshu i feel all left out


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

Mine was on page 4  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=745304&postcount=95


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

2 hrs later, the Format is finallly done.


And yes, the box says "supports 45nm Quad cores/Dual cores"


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nitro-Max
> Ok does the bios definatly support the cpu you have installed i know some do with a bios update maybe they shipped you one with a older bios that requires upgrade?
> 
> ...



i love you nitro its ok thank you


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, this is like the longest help thread ever.


201 posts.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw shucks! This is turning into a full-blown hugfest!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 12, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> 2 hrs later, the Format is finallly done.
> 
> 
> And yes, the box says "supports 45nm Quad cores/Dual cores"



That doesnt mean the stock bios has too  plus the only 45nm quad that was out 3 months ago was the extreme edition one and it probly supported that outta the box.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

share the love come on lol theres been enough stress over this hehe


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't know what the BIOS update is. The one I just downloaded is 800kb. I don't get it.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

WAIT! omg it says "Fatal error: Chassis was intruded"... or something like that.




... Chassis intruded! Fatal Error... System Halted. That's what it says.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Bet mikejeng feels so much better now he was at if all yesturday poor lad and still at it now.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> WAIT! omg it says "Fatal error: Chassis was intruded"... or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did i speek to soon lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, it does that, you have to turn it off in the bios.  Anyways, here is your bios in a .zip file.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

Yoinks! Your chassis had been intruded!

...is that prison lingo!?!

Just disable that option in BIOS or don't hook up the chassis intrusion lead from your case!


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I have step by step instuctions? I'm confused and angry.



You won't like me when i'm angry.... ROAR BLAMM BLAM EXPLOSION PAHOOO


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Yoinks! Your chassis had been intruded!
> 
> ...is that prison lingo!?!
> 
> Just disable that option in BIOS or don't hook up the chassis intrusion lead from your case!



Is this like the case open detection?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

anger = bad relax dude


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Hehe Help please. I keep pressing F8 but I can't access the BIOS... because I don't know how. X2


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

You have chassis intrusion/case open enabled in the BIOS. It's a safety feature. You'll probably have to clear CMOS to reset it. If you don't want OR know how to use it, don't bother hooking the cable required for it's use.

Sheesh, another guy who is allergic to manuals...


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I read the manual once. I know how to reset CMOS

Take out battery, wait a minute, put it back in.
But how do I access the BIOS? It doesn't say anything.



Also, dumb question, does putting the system back into the case help?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Pressing delete upon startup is the most common way to enter the bios. And there is most likely a button to reset the cmos. Check that manual again. All these answers are in there I assure you.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

yep its not a problem m8 its a bios feature thats all that doesnt effect the way your board operates so its safe to dissable it ive never used it.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

press delete on bootup or hold it down the bios screen should load use arrow keys to navigate through use escape to exit settings and use F10 to save the settings and hit enter.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Doesn't work. I haven't installed XP yet.



It still says FATAL ERROR.

I can't access BIOS either. Pressing DEL = "Press DEL to setup" then it just goes down a list of random info and stops. Then says "Fatal error... and lol"


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't access BIOS.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 13, 2008)

You have to reset the cmos first most likely. Consult the manual and see if there is a button for reset, or if you need to short out jumpers, or you could take out the battery for a bit. Most likely there is an easier reset though.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

there isn't anything about the CMOS here. 
That's weird...


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

I think you probablly need to start figuring things out on your own a little better, but turn it off.  Unplug the damn thing, wait ten minutes, plug it in, turn it on, and repeatedly tap on the delete key untill you are in the bios.  Unless you are lying to all of us again, it will work.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

if it says use f8 or f1  to load bios hold f8/f1  down till bios loads 

if f8/f1 dont work hold down delete.

also some keyboards have F.Lock that has to be enabled for the F keys to work check that also


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

No lies here.


I took out the battery... waited 2 minutes... put it back. Same error.
There is nothing that says "access BIOS" it just says to setup something.

F8 doesn't do much.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> I think you probablly need to start figuring things out on your own a little better, but turn it off.  Unplug the damn thing, wait ten minutes, plug it in, turn it on, and repeatedly tap on the delete key untill you are in the bios.  Unless you are lying to all of us again, it will work.



R-E-A-D!

* Now I need a smoke Mike!  See, you are contributing to my death!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Dude every mobo has bios access look at the bios pages this is user error at work.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

On first post screen it normally says hit F1 or Detele to enter setup or bios but your manual should also tell you that.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

When I press delete to setup it just gives me that same error.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

That wasn't ten minutes... :shadedshu

You clearly do not listen.  How are we going to help you?  I should of said this long ago...  I'm done.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok check your keyboard does it have a F.lock key just like numlock caps locks etc.. make sure that enabled if it says use F1 or F8 but normally its delete.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm waiting. I unplugged the power cord and took out the battery.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Ok check your keyboard does it have a F.lock key just like numlock caps locks etc.. make sure that enabled if it says use F1 or F8 but normally its delete.



F lock is on.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

*Here comes the airplane....open wide!  VRooommmm!*

Here.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Before i knew anything about pc's i spent money on books and read them every hour of the day and night till i fully understood how and why etc.. building a pc is like making a cup of tea to me now lol its easy when you know how hell my brains programed that well i could do it in my sleep.

Do some reading m8 even if its on tpu dont run before you can walk.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm in the BIOS, now what?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Read your manual.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

*shaking fist at sky*

Why don't I have Mod Powers!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2008)

its a jumper move this one


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 13, 2008)

damn you doctor i thought i had it slow your posting speedz!!!!!!


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I can't seem to find anything in the BIOS about this chassis thing.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Read Read Read its the only way to learn stuff and exspand your knowlege.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> damn you doctor i thought i had it slow your posting speedz!!!!!!



SPEED HACKER!! BAN HIM!!


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, I am reading the manual. 



Also, the BIOS says that my processor is at 11C.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

does it say anything about chasis instructions or case open warning?

should be in there somwhere


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> damn you doctor i thought i had it slow your posting speedz!!!!!!




You are the man, I'm just visitin'!


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Fixed it. I removed this little plastic thing in the beginning. That's what caused the problem.


Thanks to all. I hop[e it works now. i'm installing windows.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

Amen.

goodluck m8 were here to help if u need us things should be fine now but if you instal vista and have problems dont ask me lol i hate the os.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Amen.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

What a good moment. 5 more seconds of errors and I would have shot myself. It's funny because I actually have a loaded gun in the desk.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

As much as i love my pc's i equaly hate them as much somtimes.

Especially when i know loads of people that use them but im the only one around with any knowlege about them ive had phone calls at 1am before lol.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, at least you get that "I Accomplished something!" feeling.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck gettin that Q9450 to 4ghz


----------



## Megasty (Apr 13, 2008)

Its about time. 11 pgs of crap for a bios update. I was laughing too hard on pg 9 to post anything. I'm just glad it finally works. I just hope he don't OC it too soon. I see so many more problems arising from that for some dumb reason  ...I won't think about it anymore - GL


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 13, 2008)

hope this doesn't happen to me with my q9450 oem next week, with GIGABYTE EX-38 DS4 .

 ( Prays to GOD ) . 

already 2 parts sent back for RMA , and newegg gave me refund on those , and i ordered the same parts and they gave me free overnight shipping on them , 

Zerothem Nirvana 120 mm and Corsair TX650 .


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 13, 2008)

good to see mike finally figured it out, hope nothing else happens or it will add another 10 pages to this thing


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Lol.



Guess what? I'm posting from my new machine!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what? I'm posting from my new machine!



great stuff


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 13, 2008)

nice one is that the bios been flashed? or have you done that already.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah. I'll post pics of my other computer with the 8800gt but I have to rebuild it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice looking rig. Cable management is prety good too.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Hehe, actually the cable management sucks. I just stuffed everything to the top.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey whats the game your installing?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Orange box.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice wanna play TF2 sometime?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

9800GTX drivers seriously SUCK.


I play for 30 min. and then the screen freezes and starts to flicker.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> 9800GTX drivers seriously SUCK.
> 
> 
> I play for 30 min. and then the screen freezes and starts to flicker.



Whats your OC?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Are all your drivers and DX9 installed/installed correctly?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Are all your drivers and DX9 installed/installed correctly?



lol. You're Baaaaaaack!

Damn man, that was a painful thread to read. lol.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> 9800GTX drivers seriously SUCK.
> 
> 
> I play for 30 min. and then the screen freezes and starts to flicker.



Another 11 pages here we go, but seriously im happy ur rigg is up and running mike i would have posted but i would have said the same as everyone else and now u know time and patience are the key to it all, GD luck and very nice components use them well.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

What do you mean by flicker??You sure you have all the drivers and windows updates installed? Also install a newer game it should install DX for you.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Or get the latest DirectX here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en  If you are using XP anyways.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I installed the drivers in the Evga CD and DX9.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> drivers CD



DL the newest ones. The CD drivers are ALWAYS bad.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok. I'm doing that now. Also, why does the fanspeed always stay at... 35%?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

What the heck, there isn't an option for 1680X1050!

It's my desktop resolution but it doesn't show up in video options in games.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Change the Aspect Ratio


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> I installed the drivers in the Evga CD and DX9.



Mike I gave you advice on this, but apparently you are unable to read.  I'm sorry for you.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

?? What. I did what you said.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What do you mean by flicker??You sure you have all the drivers and windows updates installed? Also install a newer game it should install DX for you.



EXAMPLE: Team fortress 2


-I play for 30 minutes.
-The game freezes
-Sound loops
-My gun disappears
-the screen starts the flicker

I was afraid of a BSOD so I just pressed the power button for 5 seconds and restarted the computer.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> The final version of SP3 isn't out yet, and I wouldn't bother with the RC or anything.  Make sure the first thing you do is install your chipset drivers, and lan drivers, display drivers,  then windows update.  On the first update "custom", make sure you select all the software updates as well.  Keep going back to Windows update untill it actually says there are no more updates.  With the hardware updates, don't ever update your display drivers through windows update.  Otherwise, everything else.



^^ I also mentioned in another post to download the display drivers from AMD's website.

Check you Device Manager for any missing drivers.  Go back to Windows update.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mike I gave you advice on this, but apparently you are unable to read.  I'm sorry for you.



I did read. You gave me a link to a SDK.

I downloaded it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 13, 2008)

Check the temps it sounds like a heat issue honestly.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

MikeJeng said:


> Ok. I'm doing that now. Also, why does the fanspeed always stay at... 35%?



You need to turn up the fan speed using RivaTuner.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

How can I check the temps?


For the CPU, the BIOS says it's at 11C or 50F.

That's obviously not true.


I don't know how to check the video cards temps. The fanspeed is always 35% too. I'm waiting for driver updates.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

If you missed it again in this mess.   





erocker said:


> The final version of SP3 isn't out yet, and I wouldn't bother with the RC or anything.  Make sure the first thing you do is install your chipset drivers, and lan drivers, display drivers,  then windows update.  On the first update "custom", make sure you select all the software updates as well.  Keep going back to Windows update untill it actually says there are no more updates.  With the hardware updates, don't ever update your display drivers through windows update.  Otherwise, everything else.



^^ I also mentioned in another post to download the display drivers from AMD's website.

Check you Device Manager for any missing drivers.  Go back to Windows update.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> You need to turn up the fan speed using RivaTuner.



I did.

But it reverts back to 35%.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> If you missed it again in this mess.
> 
> ^^ I also mentioned in another post to download the display drivers from AMD's website.
> 
> Check you Device Manager for any missing drivers.  Go back to Windows update.



I don't get it.


I don't have an ATI card.


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Lol, Nvidia then.  Same thing different company.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

I used ntune. It reports the temp is 52C


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't use ntune. Download rivatuner.


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, but is 52C too hot?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

no 52 is normal at stock fan speed


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

How do I use rivatuner? It's confusing.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

what do you want to do in rt? fan speed?


----------



## MikeJeng (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 13, 2008)

and then apply forgot to mention that in the pick


----------



## olikomerc (Apr 14, 2008)

You can check the temps on your mobo, cpu, cpu cores, vga, hdd with Everest.
Also you can test your system with Prime95 for test stability.


----------

